# Henderson Beach State Park Question



## AlaskanDan (Feb 26, 2010)

Hey everybody,

My father is coming down from Alaska today, and we were thinking of heading to the coast tomorrow. Henderson Beach state park seems like it would be a good spot for my wife and mom to relax while my dad and I fish. I was wondering if anyone could give me any help. All I have with me is a whole bunch of fly rods and a bunch of flies. If anyone has any suggestions, i would greatly appreciate it.

Thanks,
Dan


----------



## SHunter (Jun 19, 2009)

I have been to Henderson Beach State Park in Ft. Walton. It's a nice place with outdoor showers if I remember correctly. I would think that your family would enjoy the outing and the beach is the white sandy quartz that make us all happy in NW Florida and keeps the tourists coming. Hopefully no oil. We have some folks over here in Pensacola that are successful with flyfishing. Some wade out around Ft. Pickens and some kayak. Sounds fun no matter what you catch. Enjoy!


----------

